# My chihuahuas want to be naked..



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

lol i have tried to dress them for the october comp, but they chew off their clothing and wont sit still, lol they roll around on the ground, and bite and tug each others clothing untill they are nakie..
lol
any ideas would be great...:0)


----------



## loopy (Sep 9, 2008)

let them be.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am begining to think that when a chihuahua takes a notion- that is it. They seem to be pretty smart and persevere to get what they want. Rico can take his clothes off by himself.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hehehe Chico too. I want him to get used to it for winter but he keeps taking it off. I don't like dressing him but if I take him out in the winter with out he well be cold. 

So tray again when the wither is cold they might change there minds to keep worm.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i dress mine everytime we go walkies that way she associates clothing with walkies, and is happy to let me fuss her about because she knows she will get a lovely walk at the end of it!! Could work with treats too? hehe xx


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi used to hate clothes at first, now she hates when I take them off lol. Especially in the cold, she's so uncomfortable without sweaters. Maybe they will get used to it, but I think there are some that just never like it. Maybe when they see it keeps them warm, they will like them more ^_^


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

If they are not used to clothes at a young age they rarely will keep them on for you when they are older.

I say unless you are outside and it is cold, if your dog does not enjoy clothing then don't torture him/her.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Oliver is the only one of my chis that tolerates clothing ( i think cause he is young) but Taz and Ruby hate wearing clothes. i only put on clothes mainly if it is cold.


----------



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

lol, ok so its common. ) thank goodness i guess i wont worrie then unless its a freezing night. thanks for the advice..


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I put clothes on Yoshi when I myself find it cold without a sweater, if I'm cold, she is usually cold as well. They are very sensitive to temperature so in the fall they should maybe have a comfy sweater


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Sakura LOVES being dressed. She adores the attention. So, I admit, sometimes I dress her just out of boredom. 

However, I usually only dress my dogs when it's cold out. Sandy hates being dressed- so, I've helped her associate being dressed with going on walks in the fall/winter. And, now she doesn't mind so much. She's only dressed in the house occasionally and only for pictures.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

My chi hates the clothes, but i shall try again , she will stay warm ! Ps she has cute shirts !


----------



## Drayzen (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried to put a shirt on Pablo that I received from a Chihuahua website for free. He wanted NOTHING to do with it. But then again, I'm not really big on dressing him anyway, Just a personal preference. Oh, did I mention that I'm a guy and I already get enough crap for having a Chihuhua to begin with? Dressing him would just fuel the fire! Haha.


----------



## Sunnydays (Oct 19, 2008)

My little Bambi didn't like clothes at first..just like puppies don't like collars or anything strange. I felt mean putting stuff on her as really it was for
my benefit more than hers..but I knew in the winter she would get cold without wearing a sweater or coat going out. So I started just with a simple little Tshirt and she got used to that and then progressed to jacket and now she LOVES to get dressed up and waits each morning for a clean set of threads!! Good luck but even so what is wrong with naked (at least they look beautiful with nothing on !).


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss is not a fan of clothes. He merely tolerates them because he knows that they'll come off eventually lol. I have a hoodie (that is getting too small..) that he wears when we go out for walks or if it's cold around the house. But he would rather be naked.

Lina LOVES clothes. She totally spoiled me lol. She had a couple shirts (tank top and a sweater) that she would wear constantly and would even bring to me sometimes to put on her.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Not having read the rest of the answers you have gotten here's my opinion. If they don't like it then leave it alone. Chihuahuas can handle extremely cold weather and don't actually need clothes. My oldest Gucci litterally gets embarressed when I put a shirt on him, he HATES the cold, but hates the jackets more haha. The other one likes it, he doesn't mind at all. I generally leave Gucci alone, no need for him to feel bad because I think he looks good in a sweater.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Angel usually doesn't care for clothing too much unless it gets even slightly chilly, then she'll bring me her shirt from the bottom shelf of my dresser. lol

Last week it got cold here really quick and I knew she would get chilled on her walk, but she fought me anyway but I won. So were walking down the street and the neighbor had his puggle out, who also had a shirt on. Well, then it was OK, and she pranced down the street cause she wasn't the only one dressed up. Silly girl!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG thats so cute she will go and get her dresser out when she is cold.


----------



## Sophie'smomma (Oct 21, 2008)

rubia said:


> I am begining to think that when a chihuahua takes a notion- that is it. They seem to be pretty smart and persevere to get what they want. Rico can take his clothes off by himself.


I agree.My girl never tries to take hers off but when she sets her mind thats it


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky will not wear clothes at all, if I put a Tshirt on him he sits still until I take it off hahaha!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam doesn't even seem to notice that he is wearing a top!! Having said that I don't dress them, that was more out of curiosity on my part!. I would like to find nice waterproof coats for winter as I think icy grass can't feel very nice on their tummies!
Anyone know where I can find a decent teeny coat that doesn't have a hood, or pockets and is just like a blanket style in the uk?


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I found this one at Pets Smart. I like it because it has fleece on the inside and it's water proof on the outside. George is so funny if the collar is flipped up he won't move, but if I fold it down he is fine. Make sure what ever you put on them fits right, because I put a sweat shirt on Bella that looked like it fit but when I took it off the front top of her legs were red.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

That looks perfect!! I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Copper's Mama (Oct 28, 2008)

We just got Copper a week ago and we have put a couple things on him since we've had him and he's very good about letting us put the shirts on and taking them off. We got him a little tshirt that says 'Here Comes Trouble' And of course a San Diego Chargers Shirt. But it's too big for him; so we don't keep it on him for long. He's such a good boy!


----------



## Mom2myFairLady (Oct 30, 2008)

Prosephone said:


> If they are not used to clothes at a young age they rarely will keep them on for you when they are older.


Have to second that. We got Lady when my kids were very little and into dolls. They played dress-up with their pup all the time. Lady had no choice She's fine with clothes now.


----------



## ILoveMyLeo (Nov 3, 2008)

Leo loves his clothes. We recently bought him a jacket for the winter and he looks like "The Fonz" from Happy Days. He even gets a little 'tude when he where's it, lol. I'll have take a picture of it soon. :laughing1:


----------

